# Kanetsune Aogami series 210mm gyuto review and passaround



## don

Not a lot of information about the Kanetsune Aogami series 210mm gyuto (KC-122) on KKF or the Internet, but it's aogami/blue steel with a stainless steel cladding for < $100. As such, it proved too interesting for me not to try.

First impression of the knife was interesting. The box is 80s style and there was a lack of packaging. However, the actual knife looks decent. The fit and finish is fine (nothing sharp or funky). If I paid $200 for the knife, I would have been disappointed, but at the current price point, it's good. The knife is thin, which I appreciate. However, with the thin blade, medium height and the western handle, this knife feels small in hand. Don't have too many western handled knife, but I do have a Wusthof 8" grand prix. The Wusthof, as you guys can imagine, is a much beefier knife.

OOTB sharpness was none, but it only took a few minutes on the 1200 and then 6000 stones to put on a decent edge. Compared to some other blue steel and white steel knives (higher price points), the Kanetsune took a little more effort to raise a burr and the knife left a little more slick on the 1200 bester. Once sharpened, it displayed toothiness and sliced newsprint readily.

I had pretty high hopes for the Kanestune Aogami gyuto, but actual food prep was okay at best. The edge felt like a Japanese knife, but then the knife would wedge. Taking a look at the coil shot, you can see that a thinning behind the edge would greatly benefit the knife. The issue was that I was comparing the Kanetsune gyuto with a Zakuri tasagato bocho, and the Zakuri was simply a better cutter. It was sharp and fast, and the D-handle felt great in hand. The Kanetsune has potential, but it will require some time on the stones.

Measurements: 
Handle Length - 115mm
Handle Width - 17.24mm
Handle to Tip Length - 330mm
Heel to Tip Length - 210mm
Blade Height at Heel - 46.26mm
Width of Spine above heel - 1.90mm
Width of Spine at Middle - 1.76mm
Width of Spine about 1cm from the tip - 0.99mm
Blade Thickness at 1/2 way between the Spine and Edge - 1.50mm
Weight- 143g





































Okay all this writing and pictures was really to start a passaround for the Kanetsune gyuto and get more reviews for KKF.

Requirements: Minimum of 10 post, in good standing, able to pass the knife without reminders, a review posted back to this thread or the KKF forum so that there is more information about this knife for others, sharpen as necessary and if you're comfortable sharpening your own knives.

Please reply to the thread if you're interesting. The passaround will start on Monday (or Tuesday).


----------



## Jmadams13

I'd love to jump on this if you'll have me. I'll PM my info


----------



## Igasho

Count me and Notaskinnychef in


----------



## mpukas

Interesting knife - I've been looking for a multi-purpose-beater like this in this price range. Where did you get it?


----------



## don

Here's the list:

1. Iagasho - Victoria BC
2. Notaskinneychef - Victoria BC
3. Jmadams13 - South Central PA

@mpukas: Interested in trying? I had purchased from an eBay seller/store. If you're looking for something in the price range, might as well try it.

Since I'm shipping to CA, might take me a few days to get it out.

Thanks.

-Don


----------



## vicv

I'm in if you'll have me as it'll already be in Canada. Thanks


----------



## don

Updated list, and knife location.

1. Iagasho - Victoria BC [knife enroute]
2. Notaskinneychef - Victoria BC
3. vicv - Ontario CA
4. Jmadams13 - South Central PA


----------



## teppanchef

nice


----------



## teppanchef




----------



## don

@teppanchef: let me know if you'd like to be included in the passaround.


----------



## Igasho

just received it last night, immediately went to work on a couple potatoes for hash browns. I like the weight of the knife feels good in hand, well balanced near as I like it anyways. The handle fit and finish by the bolster isn't bad, but down on the pinky pommel or butt of the handle it has a couple gaps where the tang was filed away but the handle doesn't fit snugly into the area. I am not much of a gyuto fan in the first place but I'll be honest I do like this knife, just not in love with it  I will try it on some proteins here in the upcoming nights and report back with photos then.


----------



## don

Glad that the knife made it to CA and you already had a chance to use it. The first impressions are great, please add more when you have the chance. More feedback, the better for KKF.


----------



## Igasho

My wife used it to prep her breakfast yesterday morning. She liked the size of the handle it felt just perfect in her hand. She said that she wasn't impressed with how it cut because "it felt like it was going to fly straight through the food then it got stuck 1/4 the way through then it would take more effort than your shun to finish the cut" So I used it again to make my breakfast today and compared it directly to my shun santoku and I would have to agree. I have only used it up to this point on veggies and a little bacon but I have some chicken waiting in the fridge for dinner.


----------



## Igasho

After using the knife on proteins it doesn't have that same feeling of resistance cutting through them. It was gliding through lie a hot knife through butter. Even tried to cut some see through thin chicken while I was trimming it and was completely successful


----------



## Igasho

sent pm to vicv


----------



## Igasho

Knife is in the mail vicv


----------



## Jmadams13

Sweet, it's getting close, lol


----------



## vicv

Thanks. Excited now


----------



## Igasho




----------



## vicv

Received. Thanks. Just got home from work. Will update. First impressions feels nice in hand.


----------



## vicv

Ok sorry for the delay folks my car was run into in a parking lot last week and I've been busy car shopping and fighting with insurance and this just wasn't a good time for me to receive this. But I did get to use it a bit. For starters as I said feels good in hand. I liked the weight and balance. I didn't notice any wedging really but I only got a chance to dice some onions and slice peppers and mushrooms and trim some fat off pork chops. It worked effortlessly at these tasks. Some nice see through shaving of garlic was a snap. Being that this was my first experience with a gyuto I liked it. My every day prep knife is a cck carbon slicer. I did find it a bit short and too narrow for my tastes and I'd prefer a larger gyuto. Food did stick a bit but that's not something that bothers me. It has a nice flattish profile I found worked equally well for slicing and chopping. As you can tell I'm not much of a reviewer and I'm just writing my thoughts here so please forgive the style of my writing. All in all I enjoy using it but wouldn't be my first choice. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to join this passaround as I enjoyed participating.


----------



## Jmadams13

Vic, do you need my address?


----------



## don

vicv: sorry to hear about your car. I hate when stuff like that happens. Glad that you were able to use the knife and the feedback is great. The kanetsune is a narrow/short gyuto. Makes it a fun knife for slicing things, but I also prefer a taller blade.


----------



## vicv

I am used to a 4" tall knife too.


----------



## vicv

Ok Mr Adams its headed your way. Tracking number 
LM 804 393 358 CA


----------



## Jmadams13

Sweet, thanks. My other PA is sitting at the post office waiting for me to pick it up. It's goona be fun having three at the same time. Going to really put them to the test by leaving my knives at home, only taking the pass arounds to work, and it's being of the wedding season for us.


----------



## kinkoz

Hi don and everyones, i like to try too please, if not to late.


----------



## don

@jmasams13: Nice plan, should be a solid test of the PAs.

@kinkoz: Not too late.

Updated:
1. Iagasho - Victoria BC 
2. Notaskinneychef - Victoria BC
3. vicv - Ontario CA
4. Jmadams13 - South Central PA [knife enroute]
5. kinkoz - California


----------



## kinkoz

Thanks Don


----------



## Jmadams13

Got knife today. Didn't use it yet, but gotta say, for this price point, the f&f is spot on, minus the sharp Spine and choil. Profile looks nice, and seems balanced nicely. Sharp from last user, but will out my own edge on it so I can judge retention better. I'll do a true write up after us use it a while. 

Kinkoz, pm me your address.


----------



## kinkoz

Ok


----------



## kinkoz

Pm sent.


----------



## kinkoz

@don: Does your knife have saya? If not, i'll make a custom saya for you once your knife got here. Let me know.


----------



## Jmadams13

Thanks Kinko. I'll give you a heads up when I ship it out.

Joe


----------



## don

kinkoz said:


> @don: Does your knife have saya? If not, i'll make a custom saya for you once your knife got here. Let me know.



That's very generous of you. A saya would be much appreciated.


----------



## kinkoz

@Don: no prob, try to do what I can.

@Jmadam13: thanks Joe.


----------



## don

@Joe: Thanks for the first impressions, looking forward to your feedback on the knife.

@Kinkoz: I'm sure it's great, the pictures I say of your sayas were very cool.


----------



## kinkoz

@joe: how do you like it so far joe?


----------



## Jmadams13

Wow, feel like a total ass. Totally forgot to ship this out! My deepest apologies. I've had a hell of a month, with court, Girfreind getting bad health news, and work problems... Excuses excuses, lol. I'll get it out tomorrow. I appologize.


----------



## kinkoz

Is this PA still on?
If it's not that's OK.... just let me know?


----------



## don

It's on. 

Joe, were you able to mail out the the Kanetsune?


----------



## kinkoz

Bump


----------



## Crothcipt

Another knife missing in action?


----------

